# vortex xl diatom filter



## iron (Jan 7, 2018)

Anyone would know where i can buy a replacement jar for this filter?Thank you for your help.
Phil


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Try calling NAFB in Scarborough


----------



## iron (Jan 7, 2018)

*Please close thread*

Bought a whole filter.:d


----------

